# Barbie Bygone Days - patterns



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

From time to time I will be posting a few patterns from my Collection of designs of Victorian Costumes for Barbie and other 11 in fashion dolls. Here are a few pics of the latest ones.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

All are lovely but I especially like the green and yellow one at the end.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

TexCat said:


> All are lovely but I especially like the green and yellow one at the end.


Just put them up to see if there was any interest


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Yhank you for your comment


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

They are lovely are they machine knitted or hand knitted?


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

All are hand knitted


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

You are extremely talented I must say :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. It is only three of a proopsed collection of 12 - a wedding dress I hope to design , then onto a Bustle collection


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

ooops proposed


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

AllanB these dresses/gowns are gorgeous. What wonderful talent you have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> AllanB these dresses/gowns are gorgeous. What wonderful talent you have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> They're gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful outfits..


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Alan - these are your own designs!?!? I'm impressed!! 

Unfortunately no Barbie-aged girls in my extended family.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am interested!! I loved making Barbie clothes until all the little girls grew up. I just found out we have another little girl on the way. Maybe I could have a couple done by the time she is old enough to play with them.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> Alan - these are your own designs!?!? I'm impressed!!
> 
> Unfortunately no Barbie-aged girls in my extended family.


None in mine either but have been making doll's clothes and especially victorian costumes since I was 16 and my sister was 8 , She is now 58 . Lol


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> I am interested!! I loved making Barbie clothes until all the little girls grew up. I just found out we have another little girl on the way. Maybe I could have a couple done by the time she is old enough to play with them.


These are a bit time consuming, as they are full skirts but you are welcome to try, they are easy its just, the bodice is a bit tricky being made in one piece


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeanie L said:


> Beautiful outfits..


Thank you


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful! I think the 2nd and 3rd ones would make a lovely tea cozy.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

TexCat said:


> All are lovely but I especially like the green and yellow one at the end.


Mmmmmmmmm that's my favourite too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All are beautiful, thanks for showing


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

really good


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

really good


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for all the responses


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

They are georgeous


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

AllanB said:


> From time to time I will be posting a few patterns from my Collection of designs of Victorian Costumes for Barbie and other 11 in fashion dolls. Here are a few pics of the latest ones.


You are very talented, and I love them all. Please put up the rest when you can. Even if I never get to knit them (no girls in the family) I can still drool over them for myself.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

They are all stunning!! What a marvelous talent you have!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

With my fine crochet needle work...I am really intrigued. Nice work.


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

These are lovely! I can't wait to see the rest of your collection. I love the middle one; reminds me of Eliza Doolittle all dressed up, and I would love to have a life-sized version of that hat!


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful have you published your own book?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

They are exquisite - what a talent you have! I would love to see the entire collection! I read that you have been doing this for many years but I need to know - are you a fashion designer or a fashion historian by profession? You details are incredible. I look forward to seeing all of your designs someday.

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking forward to the patterns for these


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

AllanB said:


> From time to time I will be posting a few patterns from my Collection of designs of Victorian Costumes for Barbie and other 11 in fashion dolls. Here are a few pics of the latest ones.


Your work is fabulous! My sister use to do bridal dolls.. I started one years ago.. never finished.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

How refreshing to see these dolls dressed in this way. Thank you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## madamj54 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a collection of undressed Barbies. Will keep my eye out for you patterns, I love them all.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

I really like the blue one and I am looking forward to seeing the rest as you do them!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wonderful job. Nice designs.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi, I buy barbies from charity shops and dress them for charity.I would love to buy your patterns if you ever make them available for sale


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

TexCat said:


> All are lovely but I especially like the green and yellow one at the end.


I agree.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful. Would love to purchase the patterns.


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

Very interested in patterns - the gowns are beautiful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the dresses!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Love the purple dress! Just gorgeous.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

These are fabulous - I especially love that black hat in the 2nd pic!


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful! You have a talent!


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely outfits...I tend to collect Victorian Outfits for my dolls so I really love these!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are lovely! Nicely done.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

They are lovely! If you post the patterns, they WILL be bought!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

TexCat said:


> All are lovely but I especially like the green and yellow one at the end.


Me too.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are great designs. The green one is my favorite.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful. I love the green/cream one most.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

AllanB said:


> From time to time I will be posting a few patterns from my Collection of designs of Victorian Costumes for Barbie and other 11 in fashion dolls. Here are a few pics of the latest ones.


They are just beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

these are really beautiful. I knit American Girl Doll clothes and they are so much bigger than these are, so I really appreciate the work that goes into making so much smaller and trickier


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well Allen you diffently have my attention!!!! I am looking forward to seeing more. I love these that you have posted. Looking forward to the patterns when you make them available. I have a 3 1/2 year old Granddaughter and she plays with Barbies. I would love to make the whole collection. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Cinderella1957 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to have these patterns they are wonderful.
[email protected]


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Your Barbie dresses are wonderful and beautiful. I would love to have the patterns too.


----------



## SharonSuzanne (Jul 29, 2011)

Lovely Victorian dresses! Can you share the pattern to the green/yellow one?


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

What beautiful work! I love doll clothes, but haven't really made any myself. I used to buy them from a nearby church when they had their Fall Craft sale; a member of the church used to knit & crochet all sorts. I built up quite a collection, but it never came out for use, so I gave it to my stepdaughter to give to a child in need in her church. Apparently, the child was delighted.
Is the black hat knitted? It looks so authentic with the costume. Thanks for posting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovey!


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Allan, would also be interested in the patterns, such awesome work. I have lots of granddaughters, and none of them are too old for Barbies. lol, the oldest one is 17.

Such gorgeous work!!
Donna


----------



## EILIDHC (Mar 6, 2013)

Absolutely love them. have knitted some barbie clothes for my 5 year old daughter but I think she would burst with excitement if she saw these.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love them! Flashback to childhood!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful work! I love Barbies and even though my granddaughter is growing up way to fast I can still dress them for charity and others. Would love to have your patterns - I definately would buy!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Such delicate work! Great job.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

These dresses are just beautiful!


----------



## Towanda52 (May 20, 2012)

I have my own Barbie from 1957 and I still collect vintage Barbie clothes to dress and display her. Judging from the response here, I am certainly not the only one who loves Barbie. Would you share the patterns?


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, my, how lovely. Beautifully done, indeed.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Exquisitely done. More please!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

OH MY!!!! I wish we dressed that way today. And I had everyone of these costumes. Just lovely. Thanks for sharing. Genius!


----------



## ilovedolls (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi I would LOVE to get these patterns from you! Please get in touch with me and we can work out the details!!!!!!!! ilovedolls


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

All of the dresses are beautiful. Would love to have the patterns if they are available. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

They're all lovely!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

The dresses are so beautiful and reminiscent of days gone by.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

AllanB said:


> From time to time I will be posting a few patterns from my Collection of designs of Victorian Costumes for Barbie and other 11 in fashion dolls. Here are a few pics of the latest ones.


I really do hope that you make the patten availabe to us, I have been looking for pattens like those for about ten years. I had one years ago that were The 20's era. Moved and not able to find it. Again great work.
Bell


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a collection of Barbie outfits put out under Annie's Calendar Bed Doll Society from 1991 - 1996 with beautiful outfits from bed dolls outfits to victorian including Wedding dresses. They make up really beautiful and there are 12 for each year plus the wedding gown. I love yours especially the last yellow and green one.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

They look royal to me. very nice and pretty.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Love, love, love them they are all so beautiful, would love the patterns they are all so unusual. Great work.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Those Victorian fashions ARE attractive -- but I'm glad women don't have to wear 50 pounds of hot clothing in the summer like they did back then!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

wow - you are very talented.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> You are very talented, and I love them all. Please put up the rest when you can. Even if I never get to knit them (no girls in the family) I can still drool over them for myself.


Thank you for your kind comment. Why drool over them, why not knit them for your own pleasure lol.


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Needlesgalore said:


> I have a collection of Barbie outfits put out under Annie's Calendar Bed Doll Society from 1991 - 1996 with beautiful outfits from bed dolls outfits to victorian including Wedding dresses. They make up really beautiful and there are 12 for each year plus the wedding gown. I love yours especially the last yellow and green one.


I have made 9 of the dresses from the 1993-1996 collections plus 4 bride dresses for granddaughters. Don't know how to post pictures though.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

AllanB said:


> Thank you for your kind comment. Why drool over them, why not knit them for your own pleasure lol.


Where can we get your patterns to make them?


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> What beautiful work! I love doll clothes, but haven't really made any myself. I used to buy them from a nearby church when they had their Fall Craft sale; a member of the church used to knit & crochet all sorts. I built up quite a collection, but it never came out for use, so I gave it to my stepdaughter to give to a child in need in her church. Apparently, the child was delighted.
> Is the black hat knitted? It looks so authentic with the costume. Thanks for posting!


Yes it is. In each design I am striving for authenticy but is not always possible.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Needlesgalore said:


> I have a collection of Barbie outfits put out under Annie's Calendar Bed Doll Society from 1991 - 1996 with beautiful outfits from bed dolls outfits to victorian including Wedding dresses. They make up really beautiful and there are 12 for each year plus the wedding gown. I love yours especially the last yellow and green one.


I too have many Annie Attic patterns from 1991 - 2002, it was these patterns which inspired me to start mine. I thought that although there are many people who did crochet there are millions out there who did not and would love to try and copy them in knitting, that is why I started the collection. This is the first collection in a series that I hope will blossom into many more.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

For all those who have asked for the patterns. Be warned they are very time consuming... but worth it. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Allan, these are just fabulous!! I would absolutely be thrilled to be able to purchase your patterns - you really should seriously think of doing a book. I am a knitter who has never been able to get the hang of crocheting, and I have NEVER seen any knitting patterns like yours.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Lovely dresses. Beautiful knitting and designs.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the continuing comments. I am glad that they are pleasing some of you knitters out there. Although I do intend to sell these patterns commercially one day, keep coming back for a selected freebie. Once again thank you all.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

NRoberts said:


> Are these going to be published in a book? If not, you should.


No not in a book, but will publish individually or a collection, hopefully I shall do 12 for the year plus a Bride and a "Gent" for each collection I do.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

They are lovely! The blue one looks like Mary Poppins!


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns!!!! Look forward to seeing your upcoming designs and your books!
Count me as one of your fans.
Donna


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you soooo much for the patterns. Which doll is February, March and April?


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

great knitting and designing


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Lafemmefran said:


> Thank you soooo much for the patterns. Which doll is February, March and April?


Blue = Feb
Yellow = March
Lilac = April


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

AllanB said:


> Blue = Feb
> Yellow = March
> Lilac = April


Thank you! I missed the Barbie Stage when growing up and had only sons. So now I am asking for a Barbie Doll for Mother's Day :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome designs


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I love those. where did ya get the patterns?


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

alwilda said:


> I love those. where did ya get the patterns?


They are my own designs


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

ooops sorry i saw it


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

Great work! I used to knit Barbie things for my yougest daughter, who was just the right age whe Barbie came on the scene. I made a huge box full of knitted things for the doll the Christmas she received her.
. My favorite was a strapless evening gown that had sequins on it. They were strung on the yarn and one pushed up for each stitch. Really a labour of love! She saved all the clothes for her girls and is now the grandma of 4 BOYS so who knows when they will be played with again!

Unfortunately all my patterns were lost in Hurricane Jeanne. I would love to make more.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

These are a WOW


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

All three are great. I especially like the blue one


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just in case I did convert the three (in their original layout from the docx) to PDF. But...since no one has yet to show that they are unable to read the original form - I will wait on producing the PDF form until someone needs it.

Not taking over your patterns...just making it easier for others to read...especially those who only have Ipads.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I saw the second one and what came immediately to mind was...MARY POPPINS!!!

The work and patterns are beautiful.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, such talent you have and to share for everyone's enjoyment is wonderful. I only grandsons and they wouldn't appreciate any Barbie clothes but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy looking at them. Your work is just STUNNING and I love looking at it.

Thank you for sharing with us.

sandyj1942


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

I taught myself to knit by making Barbie doll clothes for my little sister. Little did I realize that tiny is harder. When I became confident, I made a Barbie sweater to match one of my sister's sweaters.

My gr'dau doesn't play with her dolls much, but she's learning to knit. I hope she'll want to dress her dolls once she's the creator.

Thank you for the patterns, I will enjoy knitting them.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW! those are gorgeous. Are they patterns you can share, or give a link or source?

Oops. I posted as soon as I viewed your pictures, before reading through all the postings. Thank you for your generosity! I look forward to trying to knit these.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Makes me want to go and buy a Barbie doll now but I think I'm a bit too old for dolls and I haven' any young granddaughters either.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

This must have been before cable tv and the internet. I had some dresses for my Barbie similar to those. I just love the dresses, but I seriously don't have the time..what with surfing the net, and deciding what movie to watch, making my own deodorant, etc. Times have really changed. I remember my grandma sewing really cute bean bags and Grandpa finding a containers for us to toss the bags into to keep us busy. Today, kids don't have the time to play like we did either. Instagram, facebook, video games you can play at home, etc. It all comes down to choices. I probably incorporate more technology then I really should.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Alan B, Your patterns are beautiful. I tried to download them, but my computer blocked me from seeing them (just a bunch of nonsense about blocking so my computer wouldn't be destroyed). So, if the person who offered to put them in a PDF form would be so kind, I sure would appreciate it. Thank you in advance to both of you.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Have to admit that computers take up so much time these days and they are suppose to save time!!!! KP, FB and another forum that I belong to, I could be on it all day lone. What with my card-making as well - I don't have time to do everything that I want to do. Being retired and havin hubby at home too - I have to (and want to) make time for us as well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I will have all in THIS message as quick as my computer will let me.

Almost could not find the April file. It is where I want it now. <G> Happy stitching.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Wish my girls were young again, they would have loved them! Beautiful work


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

These remind me of some Gibson Girl type patterns I saw one time & just drooled. Never got any of those. I love these. You say you will be posting the patterns??? Would love to try one. Great work!!


----------



## lyndluo (Jun 13, 2011)

hi they are lovely, where can i get the patterns please


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are all lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Cinderella1957 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns they are beautiful


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

lyndluo said:


> hi they are lovely, where can i get the patterns please


Look above in my message. I'm only posting the PDF on the originator's topic. So don't worry about me trying to remove your profits to - (originator).


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Look above in my message. I'm only posting the PDF on the originator's topic. So don't worry about me trying to remove your profits to - (originator).


That is fine by me as long as my name is on them somewhere lol, and Thanks
Allan


----------



## lyndluo (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks loads, keep up the lovely knitting


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I will have all in THIS message as quick as my computer will let me.
> 
> Almost could not find the April file. It is where I want it now. <G> Happy stitching.


Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just in case I did convert the three (in their original layout from the docx) to PDF. But...since no one has yet to show that they are unable to read the original form - I will wait on producing the PDF form until someone needs it.
> 
> Not taking over your patterns...just making it easier for others to read...especially those who only have Ipads.


I was not able to download with the Microsoft program, I need the PDF. So disappointed.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Found the PDF download. Thank you so much.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I will have all in THIS message as quick as my computer will let me.
> 
> Almost could not find the April file. It is where I want it now. <G> Happy stitching.


Thank you for making it in this format. I can print it off better. But is there a way of posting or adding a photo to the pattern?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> Thank you for making it in this format. I can print it off better. But is there a way of posting or adding a photo to the pattern?


You will have to ask AllanB. I have both forms...so reworking the PDF won't be a problem...he has to provide the photos.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

love them all..


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Thank you for making it in this format. I can print it off better. But is there a way of posting or adding a photo to the pattern?


If you are doing the microsoft download, just copy the pic and paste onto the page. That is what I did to get the pic with the pattern.

Donna


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the patterns they are so gorgeous.


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

Best dressed Barbie. In the last one she looks like a blond Scarlett O'Hara!


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> Thank you for making it in this format. I can print it off better. But is there a way of posting or adding a photo to the pattern?


There are pictures on here somewhere, let me know if you can't find them


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got the go ahead from AllenB...so here are the PDF files - in fact before I hit send I will prepare them.

I have to send the attachments one at a time...so if you don't see all three immediately...wait.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Just got the go ahead from AllenB...so here are the PDF files - in fact before I hit send I will prepare them.
> 
> I have to send the attachments one at a time...so if you don't see all three immediately...wait.


Thank you so much!!!!! You are a super,awsome person for helping him out like this. And Thank You AlanB for designing some beautiful patterns. I have saved these so when I get some color ink I can print them off.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderfull dresses will have to put these on my to do list!


----------



## Carol Os (Sep 21, 2012)

These are absolutely beautiful. I have a Granddaughter in Australia who loves Barbie and would love these. Will you be sharing the patterns.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Carol Os said:


> These are absolutely beautiful. I have a Granddaughter in Australia who loves Barbie and would love these. Will you be sharing the patterns.


Look above on this page. These are the "official" files with the photo, watermark, and credits from AlanB (original author) and myself (I'll say TECHnical support. <G>) I didn't use my given name for privacy...but I did include my IT degrees in the credits.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the green one, any chance of buying a pattern off you please.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Check the post above and read through members poosts she has posted the downloads on here for me


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

oooooops posts not poosts lol


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

can't print them off for some reason


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

There are 3 different versions a wps file, a docx file and a pdf, so unfortunately you might have to check through posts, sorry.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

HI - the patterns are lovely - where did you get them?  I have granddaughters who would love them. Can you post copies of the patterns?
Thanks
Barb


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful outfits, love the green.


----------



## Carol Os (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for giving me the chance to knit the Barbie Dresses for my Granddaughter. I am sure she will love them. I am going over to Australia in September to see my Daughter and Granddaughter so I will be able to take them with me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got a watermark in the document to TRY to protect Alan's rights. Perhaps that is what is preventing the printing.

What do you think, Allan. Should I take out the watermark for Knitting Paradise?


----------



## Carol Os (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been able to print the patterns ok


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I do not know if I will be able to see the results of THIS posting...so Alan will have to either email me or post another link for "Barbie Bygone Days".

Here below are the files without the watermark...but I left a gentle warning below the credits so that everyone can get a printout.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I do not know if I will be able to see the results of THIS posting...so Alan will have to either email me or post another link for "Barbie Bygone Days".

Here below are the files without the watermark...but I left a gentle warning below the credits so that everyone can get a printout.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I've got a watermark in the document to TRY to protect Alan's rights. Perhaps that is what is preventing the printing.
> 
> What do you think, Allan. Should I take out the watermark for Knitting Paradise?


Mine printed okay.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry folks...I had to switch browsers before I could see page 11.

I'm back Alan. You can either reply in this or PM me. YAY!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely patterns, thanks for those. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

AllanB said:


> There are 3 different versions a wps file, a docx file and a pdf, so unfortunately you might have to check through posts, sorry.


I was not aware of the WPS file. But I will take your word on it. At least I can FINALLY reply/view the entries...even if I have to tune MY computer and load Knitting Paradise on Internet Explorer instead of Mozilla Firefox. We are back in business where I can contribute.

All *I* have to remember is to not try to go into "Barbie Bygone Days - patterns" with Firefox. Now where is January (the pattern) 1st or 12th?


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

horsenut1948 said:


> HI - the patterns are lovely - where did you get them? I have granddaughters who would love them. Can you post copies of the patterns?
> Thanks
> Barb


They are just three of a proposed 12 month collection I have/ am designing so watch this space, and thanks for interest.
Allan


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Once again I am overwhelmed by the interest shown for my efforts. Thank you all who have responded with such kind comments. I also want to thank Kaixixang and Samo, for helping out.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I was not aware of the WPS file. But I will take your word on it. At least I can FINALLY reply/view the entries...even if I have to tune MY computer and load Knitting Paradise on Internet Explorer instead of Mozilla Firefox. We are back in business where I can contribute.
> 
> All *I* have to remember is to not try to go into "Barbie Bygone Days - patterns" with Firefox. Now where is January (the pattern) 1st or 12th?


It must be the new office word programme for that is what they all changed too, and that is why I had to copy them into docx


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

By the way thanks for answering replies whilst i am away.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow!!! You are so talented... these gowns and hats are so adorable.... any little girl who loves Barbie would love any of these.....

Thanks or sharing... I know there is interest out there.. starting right here!!!!


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

The dresses are beautiful. When you are ready to sell the patterns, I would be interested in purchasing them.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

hepsubah said:


> The dresses are beautiful. When you are ready to sell the patterns, I would be interested in purchasing them.


The patterns are on page 11, in PDF, I should say they were very kindly put there for us to use by AllanB


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Allan,

You do such beautiful work. Thank you so much for sharing your patterns. I can't wait to see your other patterns as they become available.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

janeafennell said:


> Wow!!! You are so talented... these gowns and hats are so adorable.... any little girl who loves Barbie would love any of these.....
> 
> Thanks or sharing... I know there is interest out there.. starting right here!!!!


Not only for little girls, hopefully for big girls also


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is an interesting situation...I can view topic pages 1-10 and 12...but not 11. Curious!

At least I can carefully watch for the temperament of THIS machine and see what future updates I may get to do. <G>

Face it folks...you're not the only ones who have to deal with weird acting computers...I have 3 IT degrees and THIS computer is young (and probably in it's mid-teens in attitude).

But I will gladly stay watching this topic as Alan's technical adviser.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

You're so right... mostly "big" girls I'm sure....


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful work such talent you have


----------



## ilovedolls (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello ho can I get these patterns from you?ilovedolls.2


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

ilovedolls said:


> Hello ho can I get these patterns from you?ilovedolls.2


The last entry of downloads on page 11 has the February, March, and April dolls and patterns. I took the watermark out because I think people had trouble printing Alan's patterns out with it present.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Any luck with page 11 now lol


kaixixang said:


> Here is an interesting situation...I can view topic pages 1-10 and 12...but not 11. Curious!
> 
> At least I can carefully watch for the temperament of THIS machine and see what future updates I may get to do. <G>
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

No...and because it is storming...I'm not going to at present.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are beautiful. Can you share the patterns, please?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Awesome....


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Amazing!

Just a question, what is the purpose of the tube? Is it to keep the doll upright? Very clever idea if it is.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Just a question, what is the purpose of the tube? Is it to keep the doll upright? Very clever idea if it is.


Yes, it is part of the "stand"/ bodyform.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Your patterns are just beautiful. I think I like the last one the best. I was really pleased to see that you posted the patterns but they are in Word and the last time I had a virus my word program got deleted and replaced with one that does not open Word. Oh well I really like them anyway.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

diobsession said:


> Your patterns are just beautiful. I think I like the last one the best. I was really pleased to see that you posted the patterns but they are in Word and the last time I had a virus my word program got deleted and replaced with one that does not open Word. Oh well I really like them anyway.


I'm surprised that you have trouble reading the "New" posted patterns on page 9-11 (I cannot view 11 on THIS browser). I have them in PDF form. If you have difficulty reading/using Adobe Acrobat reader I suggest FoxIt Reader.

It covers both 32 and 64 bit platforms:
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/

In tabbed mode...it is BETTER than Adobe reader for filling out tax forms (U.S.A. KP'ers - FoxIt reader actually will store your completed state forms that you've filled out) so store the "filled in" forms in another folder on a flash drive.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually had not read the new posted patterns. I have gotten behind in my emails and I was still reading from the first post.
Thank you for doing them so I can get them. I saved the Forfire post also. My computer geek tells me I may be able to get my work program back if I call the company. I just haven't had time to do that yet.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

diobsession said:


> I actually had not read the new posted patterns. I have gotten behind in my emails and I was still reading from the first post.
> Thank you for doing them so I can get them. I saved the Forfire post also. My computer geek tells me I may be able to get my work program back if I call the company. I just haven't had time to do that yet.


If you're willing to put up with it...Open Office is free:
http://www.openoffice.org/
I have version 3.3...but I also have MS Office 2010 on this machine...so update of Open Office isn't critical for me.

You can create PDF files with MS Office 2007/2010/2013, Corel WordPerfect X4/X5/X6, and Open Office 3.3/3.4 - It is just a matter of Saving as (MS Office), Publishing to (Corel Word Perfect), or Export as (Open Office).

You would save more money getting Corel Word Perfect (and the 2 graphics programs are great)...but Open Office is free. Just a pre-warning if you want everyone to read your document the way you wrote it - Export as PDF so that the format stays the way YOU wanted it. I cannot say that a DOC or DOCX file generated by Open Office will stay the way you spaced/tabbed things.

Enjoy things as you can get to them...I'll still be here for tempting advice. <G>


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I have open office now. One of the tecs from Verizon downloaded it for me. It works ok for what I do but I can't see the patterns sent in the Microsoft Word Program. Thanks for the info.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

ok try these


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

or try the pdfs that are in earlier posts


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, I did get them open from an earlier post.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

These are absolutely stunning! You are truly talented. I greatly appreciate your dedication to authenticity, it's those details that really "make" them,
Thank you for sharing the patterns. I can hardly wait to see the rest of your collection, beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> These are absolutely stunning! You are truly talented. I greatly appreciate your dedication to authenticity, it's those details that really "make" them,
> Thank you for sharing the patterns. I can hardly wait to see the rest of your collection, beautiful, beautiful work!


Thank you, I do strive to get authenticity where possible


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Your postings are just wonderful. ThanK you so much for sharing them with us here at KP. I would love to get the entire collection. I have Feb Mar Apr May June & July. Where can I get the rest of them? God Bless you dear heart. Robin in Worcester MA


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Robin, there are some latest pics on a different post, Patterns should be up in a few days. Have fun. 
Allan



knittinginma said:


> Your postings are just wonderful. ThanK you so much for sharing them with us here at KP. I would love to get the entire collection. I have Feb Mar Apr May June & July. Where can I get the rest of them? God Bless you dear heart. Robin in Worcester MA


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm a Barbi girl!! I may not be young, but I sooo love the dresses! If I do them for , ahem, me, then one day my grand-daughter will have them, right? A good excuse for knitting them, doncha think?


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Most definatley!


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> These are absolutely stunning! You are truly talented. I greatly appreciate your dedication to authenticity, it's those details that really "make" them,
> Thank you for sharing the patterns. I can hardly wait to see the rest of your collection, beautiful, beautiful work!


Hi, if you are still interested, the rest of the collection are now on show. Thanks again for the interest


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

These are all beautiful.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

thank you


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

IS there any way to be able to get these patterns NOT on PDF? Thank you! They're sooo beautiful!


----------



## lyndluo (Jun 13, 2011)

is there any other way to gt may june july i cant seem to download them, i have the first 3 and had no worries downloading


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Needlesgalore said:



> I have a collection of Barbie outfits put out under Annie's Calendar Bed Doll Society from 1991 - 1996 with beautiful outfits from bed dolls outfits to victorian including Wedding dresses. They make up really beautiful and there are 12 for each year plus the wedding gown. I love yours especially the last yellow and green one.


Wow, I am not in the market for these, but boy are they beautiful too.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! I've never seen a Victorian Barbie. Lovely.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

You've done a beautiful job. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

GrammaJeannie said:


> IS there any way to be able to get these patterns NOT on PDF? Thank you! They're sooo beautiful!


What word processing program do you have? I can deal with MS Office 2010 and older, Corel Word Perfect X4 and older, and Open Office 3.3

Do let me know.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

lyndluo said:


> is there any other way to gt may june july i cant seem to download them, i have the first 3 and had no worries downloading


I'll retry the May through July.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'll retry the May through July.


Thank you so much for taking the time to submit these for us.

I had saved the original three, then nearly fell over when I saw there were three more!.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'll retry the May through July.


Thank you for the PDFs, I have been trying to get the May and June dresses from Alan, but received no answer from him. I also need the January dress if you have it. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me. Also, do you know if he has done any of the gentlemen outfits yet? He had mentioned that he was going to do one for the collection and for the Bridal outfit.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pennypincher said:


> Thank you for the PDFs, I have been trying to get the May and June dresses from Alan, but received no answer from him. I also need the January dress if you have it. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me. Also, do you know if he has done any of the gentlemen outfits yet? He had mentioned that he was going to do one for the collection and for the Bridal outfit.


I can see where Alan would not mind me releasing the Bridal series...without him contacting me via email or PM concerning the male line - I don't know that I can without his permission.

Below is the January:


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I can see where Alan would not mind me releasing the Bridal series...without him contacting me via email or PM concerning the male line - I don't know that I can without his permission.
> 
> Below is the January:


Thank you so very much for this PDF. Now, I have the complete collection as well as the Bridal outfit. I will wait for the male outfits until Alan says it is all right. Thank you again.


----------



## samia (Apr 28, 2014)

these are wonderful outfits


----------



## lyndluo (Jun 13, 2011)

Whrer are they on display please would love to see them or pictures of whole set


----------

